# family of five with 1 horse, 1 pony looking to relocate in spain



## wisewhisper (Nov 10, 2010)

hi, we are a family of five with 1 horse, 1 pony looking to relocate in spain with suitible accommodation for long term,
excellent broadband is essential, surrouded by countryside yet close to the beach would be perfect. any help would be greatly appreciated, we are ready to fly out on the 23rd november 2010 & the horse/pony arrive on 8th dec 2010.
kind regards jj


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What area, I'm assuming that you're renting?? Spain is a big country and the coastal areas, certainly in the south are pretty built up??? The north maybe better for you??? You need to have a look on google, see what appeals to you and what is practical. Once you've established an area, then maybe an agent or two to help you? or you could look thru the "sur in english" or "friday ad" property sections???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wisewhisper said:


> hi, we are a family of five with 1 horse, 1 pony looking to relocate in spain with suitible accommodation for long term,
> excellent broadband is essential, surrouded by countryside yet close to the beach would be perfect. any help would be greatly appreciated, we are ready to fly out on the 23rd november 2010 & the horse/pony arrive on 8th dec 2010.
> kind regards jj


nothing like leaving it to the last minute


as jojo says, you will best looking a bit inland - and you really do need to narrow down a region


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> nothing like leaving it to the last minute


jeje i agree! 2 weeks to go with no accom is scary - but somewhere to put your horse too - GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There must be a story behind this, I mean the OP's name _*is*_ wisewhisper!!

There have been other people asking about stabling horses and coming to Spain with horses, but I can't find the threads...

Try looking for finca/ casa rural con establos


----------



## wisewhisper (Nov 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> What area, I'm assuming that you're renting?? Spain is a big country and the coastal areas, certainly in the south are pretty built up??? The north maybe better for you??? You need to have a look on google, see what appeals to you and what is practical. Once you've established an area, then maybe an agent or two to help you? or you could look thru the "sur in english" or "friday ad" property sections???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo thankyou for the response, yes we are looking to rent/possibly rent with view to buy.
as for the area anywhere really as long as its within 1 hour from coastal areas, within 1hour drive to airport, simply for weather reasons we would prefer southern areas as we are looking for warm winter climate, also as i understand it, a lot of areas that at simply elevated the climate changes dramatically in winter which is not what we want. winter sun please! so far we have family in costa del sol which (where we do like the climate) is where we will be staying if no one can help us here. sorry for the short notice but we were let down on a property that we understood was available for us hence why we have everything already pre booked. thankyou jj


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wisewhisper said:


> Hi Jo thankyou for the response, yes we are looking to rent/possibly rent with view to buy.
> as for the area anywhere really as long as its within 1 hour from coastal areas, within 1hour drive to airport, simply for weather reasons we would prefer southern areas as we are looking for warm winter climate, also as i understand it, a lot of areas that at simply elevated the climate changes dramatically in winter which is not what we want. winter sun please! so far we have family in costa del sol which (where we do like the climate) is where we will be staying if no one can help us here. sorry for the short notice but we were let down on a property that we understood was available for us hence why we have everything already pre booked. thankyou jj



Well, areas around Málaga??? It has a good airport. Alhaurin El Grande, Alhaurin de la torre, Cartama are all fairly "horsey"????? and about half an hour from the coast??? Try some agents and see what they have

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain

Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property For Sale in Spain / Property to Rent in Spain / Property in Canada / Property in Florida

Are a couple who I know and trust and who maybe able to help????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

wisewhisper said:


> Hi Jo thankyou for the response, yes we are looking to rent/possibly rent with view to buy.
> as for the area anywhere really as long as its within 1 hour from coastal areas, within 1hour drive to airport, simply for weather reasons we would prefer southern areas as we are looking for warm winter climate, also as i understand it, a lot of areas that at simply elevated the climate changes dramatically in winter which is not what we want. winter sun please! so far we have family in costa del sol which (where we do like the climate) is where we will be staying if no one can help us here. sorry for the short notice but we were let down on a property that we understood was available for us hence why we have everything already pre booked. thankyou jj


Come to Cadiz! Nice climate, lovely beaches and countryside, cheaper than the Costa del Sol, flights from Jerez or Gibraltar ... 
CadizCasa - Property for sale and rent in Spain - CadizCasa - Property for sale and rent in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As I said before, Google finca/ casa rural con establos (+ the name of the area you're interested in)


----------



## wisewhisper (Nov 10, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As I said before, Google finca/ casa rural con establos (+ the name of the area you're interested in)


Thanks PeskyWesky


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Horse Stable 

Translated is caballeriza


----------



## wisewhisper (Nov 10, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Horse Stable
> 
> Translated is caballeriza


Thankyou Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Horse Stable
> 
> Translated is caballeriza


or establo or cuadra


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> or establo or cuadra


I have to disagree,
One refers to a stable as in stable relationship, fair enough still a stable, but not a house for horses,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I have to disagree,
> One refers to a stable as in stable relationship, fair enough still a stable, but not a house for horses,
> 
> Hepa


_Establo_ is used for cattlesheds and horse houses round here, and Jose y Maria spend Christmas in one!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I have to disagree,
> One refers to a stable as in stable relationship, fair enough still a stable, but not a house for horses,
> 
> Hepa


Hahaha. This is like trivia!
Which one is only a stable relationship??!!
They are all used to house animals, and can all be used for horses, although some are used more often for other animals.
I think you may be getting confused with estable (finishing in "e", not "o")
See Oxford Spanish Dictionary, or my (Spanish) husband


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha. This is like trivia!
> Which one is only a stable relationship??!!
> They are all used to house animals, and can all be used for horses, although some are used more often for other animals.
> I think you may be getting confused with estable (finishing in "e", not "o")
> See Oxford Spanish Dictionary, or my (Spanish) husband



Indeed, I realised shortly after I had posted, but was not in a position to edit, please accept my humble apologies.

I have the said dictionary and others too, but no Spanish husband, cos I am a fella

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Indeed, I realised shortly after I had posted, but was not in a position to edit, please accept my humble apologies.
> 
> I have the said dictionary and others too, but no Spanish husband, cos I am a fella
> 
> Hepa


No problem Hepa - apologies accepted, humble or otherwise. I just felt that it was useful info for the OP

I really like the Oxford dictionary. I have the actual dictionary rather than use an online version. Very old fashioned, just habit I suppose.


----------

